# p508D94EE.dip.t-dialin.net



## FlyingMeridian (21. September 2004)

Hi kann mir einer sagen was das genau ist?
p508D94EE.dip.t-dialin.net
Das erhalte ich immer wenn ich eine IP auslesen lasse.
Und kann ich dadurch erfahren wer es ist?


----------



## Sinac (21. September 2004)

Das ist der Hostname der vom Provider zugewiesen wird, der bringt dich auch nicht weiter als die IP Adresse die du daruas einfach auflösen kannst.
Erfahren wer das ist kannst du damit auch nicht ohne weiteres, da gehört ein bißchen mehr zu.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Jan Seifert (21. September 2004)

abuse@t-online.de
Da kannst due die Person "anzeigen", Daten wirst du auf legalem Weg nicht raus bekommen.


----------

